# What are some underrated Fursona species you would like to see more of??



## ZebraDrugs (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm just curious tbh. My main is a Zebra. I met only three people who own a zebra. I would love to see more of them honestly. 

I think bears are underrated too.

[This is my first post oof]


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 15, 2020)

my friend has a zebra they tell me it's pretty rare


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 15, 2020)

Elephants, minotaurs and giraffes (I'd love to see one around here) are pretty rare.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Lions? They are not as common as foxes, wolves, dogs, hyenas, etc.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Lions? They are not as common as foxes, wolves, dogs, hyenas, etc.



*dumps out the mountain of lion king XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*


----------



## zandelux (Dec 15, 2020)

Well, to go along with zebras, I think black and white animals are pretty underrepresented. There's a few skunks, but not that many. Pandas and badgers are quite rare.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 15, 2020)

were platypuses and dolphins already mentioned?


----------



## Spitfire110 (Dec 15, 2020)

Anything ocean or aquatic related. There's a decent bit of sharks but even those are uncommon. Not exactly rare. Everything else though that lives underwater is nearly nonexistent.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 15, 2020)

Anything that isn’t canine, feline or mythical are all underrated.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 15, 2020)

earthworm


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Aye ayes.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 15, 2020)

New species created by unpopular people are pretty underrated. Probably because the people are unpopular XD

{Shameless plug UwU}


----------



## ZebraDrugs (Dec 16, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> New species created by unpopular people are pretty underrated. Probably because the people are unpopular XD
> 
> {Shameless plug UwU}


One time me and some pals on Furry amino made this original species called plantlers.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 16, 2020)

Monkeys. I may be biased.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 17, 2020)

Would love to see more Phoenix's such as myself, ther's a surprisingly little amount of em considering how amazing they are~


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 17, 2020)

most invertibrates to be honest


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Dec 19, 2020)

Some more Avali would always be welcome.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 19, 2020)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> Some more Avali would always be welcome.


just generally feathered raptors would be nice


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 19, 2020)

Worms well then again they would kill everyone


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 20, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> Worms well then again they would kill everyone


not all worms kill things lol


----------



## zandelux (Dec 20, 2020)

Yeah, I actually thought worms just eat dead stuff.


----------



## Raever (Dec 20, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Lions? They are not as common as foxes, wolves, dogs, hyenas, etc.



My SO is a lion boi. You can see his Sona here (https://www.furaffinity.net/view/39281055).

As for me, I'd love to see more reptiles; specifically snakes. Birds are also really fun to see but (imo) really rare.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 20, 2020)

Marsupials.


----------



## MM13 (Dec 25, 2020)

There are a number of fish species I want to see as fursonas like lion-fish, pufferfish, piranhas, a number of deep sea species.  Also regarding land animals, koalas.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 25, 2020)

I see too few manokits. Idk if there's alot of em but I can't get enough of the manokit


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 25, 2020)

I wish sergals hadn't died down in popularity. They're gorgeous

Also, reptiles that aren't dragons. There are real reptile species that sure LOOK like dragons!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 26, 2020)

i see a lot of crows in art but not many people have them as fursonas


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 27, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Lions? They are not as common as foxes, wolves, dogs, hyenas, etc.


Not as common is the key phrase. It seems that way due to the ton of canines but I think lions and felines in general are still quite common. To me they never seemed underrated but just a bit less chosen. Still a solid choice though.


TyraWadman said:


> *dumps out the mountain of lion king XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*


Beat me to it. Tons of lions due to Lion King though one thing that IS rarer are lions that are not in the style of or have any ties with Lion King. XD


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 27, 2020)

Spitfire110 said:


> Anything ocean or aquatic related. There's a decent bit of sharks but even those are uncommon. Not exactly rare. Everything else though that lives underwater is nearly nonexistent.


Especially rare to see clams and corals it would be interesting to see that and perhaps hydra. I also appreciate a cephalopod.


Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> earthworm


Reminds me of Earthworm Jim


Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> most invertibrates to be honest


Yes these are also rare and underrated especially since the most biodiverse animal groups are usually invertebrates. It would also be cool to see protozoan sonas


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 28, 2020)

Oooo there's a bunch I'd love to see more of

- Indris/ Babakotos
- Ruffed Lemurs
- Feathered Dinos
- Tibetan Sand Foxes
- Manuls
- Oncillas/ Tigercats (I have a melanistic variant OC) 
- Ayeayes
- Gibbons (I get why apes are super rare but they cool) 
- Basilisk/Jesus Lizards
- Snow Monkeys/ Japanese Macaques (Kubo did it well) 
- Binturongs/ Bearcats
- Aardwolves
- Caracals (F l o p p a h)


----------

